# can somebody help me understand my labs?



## hatethyroiddisease (Apr 9, 2012)

My synthroid dose was increase 6 week ago from 125 mcg to 150 mcg

3 /29/12 
thyroxine (t4) 7.5... range its 4.5-10.9 
t uptake 37.11... range 22.50-37.00* (HIGH)*
Free thyroxine index 2.8... Range 1.4-3.8
TSH 10.10...Range 0.35.5.50 *(high)*

5/14/12
Thyroxine (T4) 8.6...Range 4.5-10.9
T uptake ...50.81...range 22.50-37.00 *HIGH*
TSH 1.03...range 0.35-5.50

I had a TT due to grave disease and a multinodular goiter
i have a appointment next week with my doctor to discuss this results, should my synthroid increase or what? I have heart palpitations and insomnia


----------



## hatethyroiddisease (Apr 9, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hatethyroiddisease said:


> My synthroid dose was increase 6 week ago from 125 mcg to 150 mcg
> 
> 3 /29/12
> thyroxine (t4) 7.5... range its 4.5-10.9
> ...


You need to request these test to be run

Free T-4
Free T-3

They will run TSH buit when on replacement you should only figure dosing by the Free tests as they are the most accurate for active thyroid hormone in your system.

TSH can lag by up to 6 weeks.

If you are having heart palps you might want to phone your doctor and ask if you can alternate your doses or go back to your original dose and re-lab after 4 weeks.

Until your doctor runs the free T=-4 and Free T-3 tests you will not be properly dosed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hatethyroiddisease said:


> My synthroid dose was increase 6 week ago from 125 mcg to 150 mcg
> 
> 3 /29/12
> thyroxine (t4) 7.5... range its 4.5-10.9
> ...


T3 uptake indicates hyper. Please scroll down the page and read on the link provided.

http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml

When did you have your TT? I am thinking that thyroid tissue is growing back.

Do not increase your Synthroid. If anything, you should call the doctor and find out if you should stop it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are having heart palpitations and insomnia, my advice is to call your doctor's office tomorrow (Monday) and see what can/should be changed prior to your appointment next week.


----------

